# uk visa extension for 3 months



## timaloy (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi All...i arrived in SA on a 3 month tourist visa that auto comes with my passport,i want to extend another 3 months...can anyone tell me what visa i apply for online...any tips is appreciated...ive went online and its a wee bit confusing etc


----------



## timaloy (Sep 4, 2012)

forgot to add that me and my wife arrived 19th october 2016...are we better to go to a visa centre or do i apply online....also do i have to wait 60 days before applying ?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd give a call to the VFS helpline number. There appears to be a lot of confusion whether you should apply either 30 or 60 days before your current visa expires.

You'll need to provide the wad of documents as shown on the requirements page.


----------



## timaloy (Sep 4, 2012)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> I'd give a call to the VFS helpline number. There appears to be a lot of confusion whether you should apply either 30 or 60 days before your current visa expires.
> 
> You'll need to provide the wad of documents as shown on the requirements page.


Cheers for reply

what and where is the requirements page?.....im struggling to even see what visa i should apply for?is it the temporary residence ?or an application to change my existing visa,or a renewel of my existing visa ..there does not seem to be a visa for a 3 month extension 

it will be easier once i know what visa i apply for


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Visitors visa section 11(1)

Linky:

DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Temporary Residence Visa - Holiday Visa - Visitor's visa Section 11(1)


----------



## timaloy (Sep 4, 2012)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Visitors visa section 11(1)
> 
> Linky:
> 
> DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Temporary Residence Visa - Holiday Visa - Visitor's visa Section 11(1)


cheers for your help


----------



## timaloy (Sep 4, 2012)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> I'd give a call to the VFS helpline number. There appears to be a lot of confusion whether you should apply either 30 or 60 days before your current visa expires.
> 
> You'll need to provide the wad of documents as shown on the requirements page.


PS...the helpline is a waste of time...you do not and cannot speak to a human...it just sends you round in circles....actually gives you an alternative number to ring if you need further help,which in turn sends you to the first number you rang


----------

